# o shit i burned the cannabutter



## blazinbudsforever (Aug 28, 2009)

I went outside to smoke a cigg and next thing I know the cannabutter was boiling. Is it totally fucked? 

I forgot to turn the heat down like an idiot

Do I have to make another batch? the mixture is almost black 

please dont be rude, I know Im an idiot ...


----------



## John400HPS (Aug 28, 2009)

IDK man it doesnt sound good. At 350F THC is destroyed, water boils at 212F. I guess it is possible that it still has some THC in it, not realy sure. Id be hesitant to chuck it without trying some first, but odds are its going to taste like sh!t As your attorny i advise you to hold your nose and get some in your stomache then wait 3 hours and see what happens.


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Aug 28, 2009)

haha yeah man but I need the brownies for going on a trip tomorrow ugh


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Aug 29, 2009)

ok nevermind, the brownies are potent. I should change name of title to shit I ate too much brownie, my head is spinning.


----------



## John400HPS (Aug 29, 2009)

blazinbudsforever said:


> ok nevermind, the brownies are potent. I should change name of title to shit I ate too much brownie, my head is spinning.


hahaha, glad to see they came out well


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 30, 2009)

Hell yeah.

The day is saved!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 30, 2009)

if the butter didnt taste burnt then it sounds like you made clarified butter and the black stuff was the weed and milk solids burnt to the pan


----------

